# Systmes > Windows > Windows Vista >  console ou pas console ?

## sabredebois

Bonjour  tous  ::lol:: 

Je suis sur Vista 32...

Une hot line (Acronis) m'a demand d'executer un fichier : schedmgr.exe

Je l'ai donc tlcharg puis j'ai cliqu dessus : cela  ouvert la console

On m'a demand d' executez le commandes suivantes:

service stop
get list (cette commande va montrer une liste de tches existantes))
task zap (supprimer le tches)
service start

or quand je tape :

service stop

j'ai le message  commande inconnue 

Je leur ai fait part du problme ils m'ont rpondu :

 il ne faut pas entrer dans la ligne de commande Windows 

Je ne vois pas comment faire autrement car ce fichier ouvre automatiquement la console

Quelqu'un pourrait-il me conseiller ?

Merci  :;):

----------

